# I'm a jazz pianist from Morocco



## Nor (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi! I really like this wonderful forum, looking forward to learn more and more.


----------



## Rob (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Nor!


----------



## rudi (Nov 13, 2019)

Another welcome Nor.

PS I had a look a your Jazzology book - it looks great; I'll be ordering a copy!


----------



## Rey (Nov 13, 2019)

Welcome. Enjoy your stay. I wish I can play jazz piano. Must be really fun!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 18, 2019)

Love the intense jam position in your avatar.
The hat is so South St. Louis too.

Welcome Brotha’ Man Nor...


----------



## Nor (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks friends, by the way please have a look at my website.

https://norfonts.ma


----------

